# Updating ls's list of disk contents

## Sivar

When I mount a floppy and later add a file, an 'ls' just lists whatever it had previously listed as if it werecached, which it probably is. The only way to relist contents is to mount and unmount the floppy, which is a huge PITA for such a simple task. 

How would I do this efficiently?

----------

## pjp

If my memory serves (and it may not) I'm pretty sure you need to unmount the 

floppy when you change it, then remount it.  Solaris had a utility to make it easier, 

but not sure if it is available elsewhere.

----------

## sulu

Hmmmm

Maybe sync is your friend. It writes cached files on the appropriate devices. But if you use the floppy often have a look on mtools.

----------

## Tarball

IIRC, you can add 'sync' as an option in fstab for your floppy so that all writes to the floppy are done immediately. 

I have found it can help if you take a disk out without unmounting it first (but it's probably not a good idea to rely on this behaviour!!!)  :Smile: 

----------

